# Theravance announces positive results from Phase 2 clinical study in chronic constipation with investigational compound TD-5108



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

Co announced positive results from its 400-patient ACCORD Phase 2 clinical study in chronic constipation with TD-5108, an investigational compound for the treatment of chronic constipation and other disorders related to reduced gastrointestinal (GI) motility. In the study, all three doses of TD-5108 achieved statistical significance in the primary endpoint and key secondary endpoints. At the two lowest doses, TD-5108 was well tolerated with a low incidence of adverse events. Specificity of the 5-HT4 agonist gives it a better cardiovascular safety profile than withdrawn Novartis product Zelnorm, Theravance VP-Development Kitt says.


----------

